# Cistern water as source for stream? - pumping requirements



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I was wondering about the feasability of this, especially with respect to pump requirements for vastly varying water heights. The cistern is rectangular shaped, about 5' X 7' and (im guessing) at least 15 feet deep. The land is wet. So wet in fact that I dug up about 8-10 leeches and one "salamander with a finned tail" while planting trees this year. This year the water level never dropped below 25-30" below the surface of earth. In Sept/Oct 2012 after it hadnt rained for 2 or more months the water level appeared(i never measured it) to be about 15' down (maybe overestimation). My guess is to be safe, I should plan on getting a pump that can pump 20' vertical, maybe more. Im not looking for a high flow rate, maybe just 1-2 GPM or something like that. I have a pretty long front yard that slopes nicely and was gonna build a stream with a pond or two incorporated into it. Thanks!


----------

